

Ban Internet Explorer (UK Petition) - andyjeffries
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/70781

======
CmonDev
No need for spamming government with unproductive petitions: IE 11 is going to
be evergreen. Problem solved!

------
nl
Surely we want IE to increase it's market share? I for one am old enough to
remember the mono-culture of IE dominated web browsers in the early 2000s, and
how bad it was.

More diverse rendering engines makes the web more robust.

Yeah, it makes development harder, too.

------
dancryer
A better petition would have been to ban <IE10 use within Government
organisations.

There's no way in the world that the Govt. could ban IE outright.

